# Chronic Pancreatitis



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Does anyone else have this? I have had it for the past few years and I feel like it will probably take me down for good within the next 5 years. It's so hard to find the good things in life when I am in so much pain all the time. I literally never have any sensations of 'I feel good!' Ever. I am 29 and am starting to go bald from malnutrition. I'm losing weight and entering early stages of diabetes. I feel like I'm 80. All dreams of worldly success and pleasures are gone. Only goal is to feel the love of being alive.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear that, chronic pancreatitis is nasty...
Are you taking enzymes? You have to go to a clinical dietitian as well. It's crucial that someone is monitoring you. And please find support for your pain and mental health because you are young and you do have your life in front of you and you can still make something good out of it even if you don't see it.
There are some things for the pain aside painkillers that you should discuss with your doc.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

My dad had it, but the docs said it was because he was an alcoholic. 

He quit drinking, and has been 100% ever since. 

All it took was the threat of certain death >_>


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Ik3 said:


> My dad had it, but the docs said it was because he was an alcoholic.
> 
> He quit drinking, and has been 100% ever since.
> 
> All it took was the threat of certain death >_>


Yes, I was an alcoholic when I first got it. But it was a combo of daily drinking and gallbladder disease that started it. I quit smoking and drinking for 2 years but then I relapsed on smoking and my death has been right in my face since then. I drink a few beers like once every few months.. But don't get me wrong, every time I do that it is a relapse and I feel bad about it. When your pancreas is diseased, drinking does not give you very much pleasure at all. It's really just memories of past sensation/ ritual that you're running on.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> So sorry to hear that, chronic pancreatitis is nasty...
> Are you taking enzymes? You have to go to a clinical dietitian as well. It's crucial that someone is monitoring you. And please find support for your pain and mental health because you are young and you do have your life in front of you and you can still make something good out of it even if you don't see it.
> There are some things for the pain aside painkillers that you should discuss with your doc.


No, I'm not taking enzymes. I was for the first few months. I was actually totally fine before I started smoking cigarettes again.. Now my pancreas literally doesn't have the power to digest anything it seems. And then because I absorb so little nutrition, I eat like a horse.. Which compounds the problem. I also use food as a 'reward' since I have a history of addiction & abuse, which is driving that nail in the coffin. The thing is.. I have this tattoo of hearts on my neck and it was a fatal mistake, and I really don't have much desire to save myself.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Does anyone else have this? I have had it for the past few years and I feel like it will probably take me down for good within the next 5 years. It's so hard to find the good things in life when I am in so much pain all the time. I literally never have any sensations of 'I feel good!' Ever. I am 29 and am starting to go bald from malnutrition. I'm losing weight and entering early stages of diabetes. I feel like I'm 80. All dreams of worldly success and pleasures are gone. Only goal is to feel the love of being alive.


i know somewhat you are experiencing 
9 years ago my intestine decided it no longer liked food
i lost 46 lbs in 3 weeks 166-120 my waist size from size 28 to the last loop on my belt
face was concave, veins were showing in my chest, neck,legs
think starving ethiopian pic, i developed celiacs, ibs, lactose/casien, egg, soy intolerance's
the only food my body would not violently reject was 95% fat free hamburger and water
add in up to that point i have osteo arthritis in every joint in my body, chronic insomnia, chronic fatigue syndrome
liver and kidney disease caused by celiacs/ibs and diabetes, so basically constant pain at this point is my best friend
it's always there for me i have gotten used to it
on top of all this i work 40+ hours a week at a job that is very physical 
so i do understand your frustration my brother, you are not alone
on the plus side i can now tolerate baked potato and yams as well as 95% fat free ground turkey
i started drinking organic pure coconut water [zico] which has helped tremendously with improving my kidney/liver health
my diabetes also cleared up to my DR's amazement might be a option for you
try a local support group, they will offer you help since they also suffer the same ailment
god bless and in the immortal words of leonard nimoy- live long and prosper

feel free to p.m. me if you are feeling frustrated and alone
i can relate


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

exterminates-daleks said:


> i know somewhat you are experiencing
> 9 years ago my intestine decided it no longer liked food
> i lost 46 lbs in 3 weeks 166-120 my waist size from size 28 to the last loop on my belt
> face was concave, veins were showing in my chest, neck,legs
> ...


wow that sounds really bad. I'm glad you started to improve. You know, this disease I have is something caused by gluttony. It's trying to teach me a lesson about taking more than I need. Either I learn the lesson or it will kill me! If I learn the lesson I can continue living a good life.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunshine Boy said:


> wow that sounds really bad. I'm glad you started to improve. You know, this disease I have is something caused by gluttony. It's trying to teach me a lesson about taking more than I need. Either I learn the lesson or it will kill me! If I learn the lesson I can continue living a good life.


you can do it sunshine
we have faith in you:tongue:


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

So as far as getting enough food goes, what about MCT oil? 

https://stanfordhealthcare.org/prog...s/nutrition-therapy-chronic-pancreatitis.html

The guys at Stanford says it doesn't take pancreatic enzymes to digest, and it might help with those fat soluble vitamins.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

the_natrix said:


> So as far as getting enough food goes, what about MCT oil?
> 
> https://stanfordhealthcare.org/prog...s/nutrition-therapy-chronic-pancreatitis.html
> 
> The guys at Stanford says it doesn't take pancreatic enzymes to digest, and it might help with those fat soluble vitamins.


Its awesome that you mentioned the fat soluable vitamins.. That is exactly my issue right now. I realized yesterday that I am showing signs of deficiency in vitamins D and E.. So I bought some vitamins and took some yesterday. Wouldn't you know that I feel so much better today. I'm really glad I discovered that issue/ solution.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> No, I'm not taking enzymes. I was for the first few months. I was actually totally fine before I started smoking cigarettes again.. Now my pancreas literally doesn't have the power to digest anything it seems. And then because I absorb so little nutrition, I eat like a horse.. Which compounds the problem. I also use food as a 'reward' since I have a history of addiction & abuse, which is driving that nail in the coffin. The thing is.. I have this tattoo of hearts on my neck and it was a fatal mistake, and I really don't have much desire to save myself.


You have to take enzymes.- 
Your pancreas isn't making enough, which is why you can't absorb nutrients from food, which is why you have to take them as supplements. It's crucial for your survival and quality of life. Without pancreatic lipase you won't absorb fat which is a problem by itself (essential fatty acids), and without fat you won't absorb fat soluble vitamins that can cause major problems later on. 
Using food as a reward is the least of your problems now, quite the opposite I'd say.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Its awesome that you mentioned the fat soluable vitamins.. That is exactly my issue right now. I realized yesterday that I am showing signs of deficiency in vitamins D and E.. So I bought some vitamins and took some yesterday. Wouldn't you know that I feel so much better today. I'm really glad I discovered that issue/ solution.


Oh I see it's been mentioned. 
It saddens me that you say you discovered this issue/solution now after so many years, when it's something so standard and crucial in CP. Has no one told you? You need to see a clinical dietitian asap, please.


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

Red Panda said:


> Oh I see it's been mentioned.
> It saddens me that you say you discovered this issue/solution now after so many years, when it's something so standard and crucial in CP. Has no one told you? You need to see a clinical dietitian asap, please.


Thanks. Well I'm kind of my own dietician and I just figure things out as I go. Don't have time, money, or other resources for doctor. But I do feel much, much better after supplementing. And my pancreas does have enough juice to digest if I don't eat a lot and don't smoke. I'm also vegan so I don't take the animal enzymes. My body has enough if I just learn to live within my means.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> Thanks. Well I'm kind of my own dietician and I just figure things out as I go. Don't have time, money, or other resources for doctor. But I do feel much, much better after supplementing. And my pancreas does have enough juice to digest if I don't eat a lot and don't smoke. I'm also vegan so I don't take the animal enzymes. My body has enough if I just learn to live within my means.


You can't be your own doctor or your own dietitian. You are very sick and you don't have enough knowledge whether you like it or not. Learning about lack of fat soluble vitamins after years is an indication that your approach is not really working for you.
You can become educated by going to them and learning all they can tell you about your disease. It's a serious disease and it's your life and you are young. 
There are alternative, vegetarian enzymes as far as I know. But even if there weren't, it's a matter of life and death so that's what you'll have to bear in mind when choosing.

Your body does not have enough because you already have malabsorption and it's a progressive disease which means it will only get worse; living by your means is not enough to sustain your body because your pancreas is damaged. Frequent monitoring by health professionals is the only way to have proper treatment and quality of life.


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

These are two good sources on dealing with pancreatitus.

Beat pancreatitis naturally - NaturalNews.com

Pancreatitis Remedies


A snip on diet ...

*Natural Remedies for Disease of the Pancreas*

Several treatment options are available for managing pancreatitis. Some of the most common remedies include dietary changes as well as supplements including aloe vera and papaya juice. When paired with a sensible diet, exercise and an otherwise balanced lifestyle, these treatments offer effective healing.
Dietary Changes

Treating pancreatitis via dietary changes involves identifying what the body can and cannot handle. Utilizing a food diary and journaling foods as well as the body’s reaction is the best way to identify triggers. Common trigger foods include fruit, sugar and other high starch foods.
Aloe

Aloe is an anti-inflammatory compound that is traditionally applied to cuts and wounds. However, as pancreatitis often involves inflammation of the pancreas, aloe also serves as an effective pancreatitis treatment. The compound also contains a number of nutrients that offer healing.
Papaya Juice

Papaya juice is another nutrient-rich formula often used to treat pancreatitis. With its unique composition and complex carbohydrate structure, papaya juice relieves inflammation and delivers nutrients to the body. Paired with flax seed, the juice is an even more potent treatment.

Pancreatitis is often a painful condition. However, treatment when started at the onset of the condition offers extensive relief with minimal deviation from the normal diet.


Other good stuff ...

- Coconut oil

- Plenty of Vitamin C and Vitamin D (around 6000 units/day) + daily sunshine (at least 20-30 minutes)

- Occasional water fasts

- Red onions

- Lithium orotate (5mg tablets)


Also suggest ...

- Colloidal silver to deal with infections and help with healing

- Serrapeptase helps deal with infections and clearing out trash

- NAC for immune system boost and liver support

- Kelp tablets for iodine to boost thyroid


Stuff to avoid

- Alcohol

- Smoking

- Foods that overwork pancreas such as sugary foods and drinks and foods requiring more work to digest

- Large meals (more smaller meals are better)

- Soy

- Bread

- Any GMO foods


----------



## Indiana Dan (Jun 11, 2013)

@SiFan @RedPanda Ok this threads been at the top for a while now.. Just wanted to say thank you for your concern. I really feel a million times better with the vitD & E oil supplements. I will be keeping a watch on these fat soluable vitamins from now on. Vitamin A level seems to be ok. What about the water vits like C? I'm assuming they shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunshine Boy said:


> @SiFan @RedPanda Ok this threads been at the top for a while now.. Just wanted to say thank you for your concern. I really feel a million times better with the vitD & E oil supplements. I will be keeping a watch on these fat soluable vitamins from now on. Vitamin A level seems to be ok. What about the water vits like C? I'm assuming they shouldnt be a problem.


Fat soluble vitamins are A, D, E, K. 
Vit D is mostly made from exposure to sunlight so you should mostly aim for that. The others are from diet so you should probably take a supplement for all of them. And you'd still need an adequate amount of dietary fat for absorption. CP patients usually aim for 50 grams per day, but they also take enzymes. If you have fatty stools (fluffy, floating, oily look/feel, very smelly) it means you are not absorbing all of the fat you eat. 
Water soluble vitamins are not a problem. Antioxidants such as carotenoids (pre-vit A) are prescribed for pain relief, but you'd have to go to the doctor for that.


----------



## Ik3 (Mar 22, 2015)

exterminates-daleks said:


> i know somewhat you are experiencing
> 9 years ago my intestine decided it no longer liked food
> i lost 46 lbs in 3 weeks 166-120 my waist size from size 28 to the last loop on my belt
> face was concave, veins were showing in my chest, neck,legs
> ...


That's.....horrible.. 

I appreciate your uplifting comments to other posters here even more now. 

*High Five for being a strong person*


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Ik3 said:


> That's.....horrible..
> 
> I appreciate your uplifting comments to other posters here even more now.
> 
> *High Five for being a strong person*


i accept it, no use of feeling sorry for myself
oedipus dealt with his fate
i shall deal with mine:tongue:


----------



## ravenlove (Jul 4, 2011)

Red Panda said:


> You can't be your own doctor or your own dietitian. You are very sick and you don't have enough knowledge whether you like it or not. Learning about lack of fat soluble vitamins after years is an indication that your approach is not really working for you.
> You can become educated by going to them and learning all they can tell you about your disease. It's a serious disease and it's your life and you are young.
> There are alternative, vegetarian enzymes as far as I know. But even if there weren't, it's a matter of life and death so that's what you'll have to bear in mind when choosing.
> 
> Your body does not have enough because you already have malabsorption and it's a progressive disease which means it will only get worse; living by your means is not enough to sustain your body because your pancreas is damaged. Frequent monitoring by health professionals is the only way to have proper treatment and quality of life.


Red Panda is completely right.
If you are unable to get healthcare secondary to finances here is a link to help.
Infographic | The National Association of Free & Charitable Clinics


----------

